# Would staying by the Tower of London be okay?



## 3kids4me (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking at a flat rental right next to the Tower Bridge tube stop.  Is this a convenient area to stay in, and is it a safe area?  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Janie (Mar 3, 2008)

I was just there a couple of weeks ago, and walked through the area both in the daytime (very crowded) and at night (very deserted).  It seemed safe enough, although I would not say that it is the most convenient area to be in.  The Tower itself is great, but it is the only tourist attraction that is nearby.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 3, 2008)

If the deal is right, I'd say go for it!  However, except for the Tower, nothing is in walking distance.  If you are ok with taking a tube or bus for just about everything you do, then the location is fine.  I personally like to be able to walk to a good selection of eating places.  Remember, in certain parts of London the tubes are a little creepy at night and the bus service is infrequent.

nonutrix


----------



## derb (Mar 3, 2008)

We stayed at the Hilton right near where your considering, it was fine.  Easy to get to any location with the tube and buses.  That tube stop is very busy so there are folks around the area at all hours.  I felt very safe safe.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks....I guess for the location it's probably not the best deal...$1750 for a week in a one bedroom.

Perhaps I will keep looking!


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd definitely NOT do it knowing the circumstances -- and that is not a bargain  price IMO to be that far out --  and isolated at night.
Great location if you were there on business - but not for tourist things.


----------



## merc (Mar 4, 2008)

I stayed at the hotel right beside the bridge on the City side, I think called the Thistle Tower Hotel, some time back.  It was great as we went to things we hadn't seen before, dockyards, HMS Belfast, the Prospect of Whitby pub, as well as more City churches and so on, with actually quite a bit to do and of course the tube made it easy to go to the west end.  However, it was about our sixth time in London that time, and if you have visited less often there are areas much more pleasant for walking and evening activities.   We really like the West Kensington area south of Hyde Park and west of Harrods.  Lots of places to stay at reasonable prices with easy access.


----------



## hijano1 (Mar 4, 2008)

As a near native Londoner. I would not recommend this area at all, and the price you mentioned is outrageous! As previously stated it is not a great location. Bear in mind that London underground is not the greatest place to be travelling at night. I would advise taking a black cab at night.
West kensington would be a much better area to look at. Of course London is not that big a city and travelling around is fairly simple particularly during the day. Your Hotel Guest Services desk or concierge are the best people to give you up to date local knowledge and advise. Have a great stay!


----------



## nerodog (Mar 5, 2008)

*london stays*

Hi, I always preferred the now Thistle hotel .. (former Grosvenor Victoria ).. its right next to the Victoria train station and I always found it very convenient. Kensington is also very  accessible.. I guess it depends on what you plan to do. Have you thought of a good B&B to factor in costs ??


----------

